# Cobbler :~: Buttermilk Lemon Cobbler :~:



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

~: Buttermilk Lemon Cobbler :~

Ingredients:..
1/2 cup butter 
1 cup self rising flour
1 cup sugar
1 cup buttermilk
1 tsp.vanilla
1/2 tsp. lemon flavoring or 1 tsp. lemon zest OR both IF you like it really lemony!
1 (21 oz.)can or jar of lemon pie filling

Preparation:..
Preheat oven to 350*.Place the stick of butter in an 11 x 7 baking dish or a 2 quart casserole dish works. Place in the oven just to melt the butter. In a separate bowl,mix the self rising flour, sugar, buttermilk, vanilla and lemon flavoring.
If you do not have self rising flour,you can substitute all purpose flour, plus 1 tsp.baking powder, and 1/2 tsp.salt. Pour the prepared batter evenly over the butter in the baking dish. ***Do not stir! Pour the lemon pie filling evenly over the batter. 
***Do not stir!
Bake at 350'F for 55 minutes to an hour. It will be slightly brown on top. This is best served warm with a scoop of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Can't wait to try this - Thank you for sharing :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

arkynana said:


> Can't wait to try this - Thank you for sharing :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Please let us know what you think of it, okay? :sm24: 
Thank you!


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

We just got back from the store - with buttermilk! I'm off to the kitchen to try this. Thanks!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

Woodstockgranny said:


> We just got back from the store - with buttermilk! I'm off to the kitchen to try this. Thanks!


Canada is on shut-down today granny (celebrating being 149 years young).......so not paying convenience store prices for buttermilk!...lolol.
Will wait for the grocery to open tomorrow......Let us know what ya think okay?


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

Lol! I have been CRAVING lemon for weeks now ... Can't seem to get enough. I'll be trying this ne for sure!!


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

yarnbomb said:


> Lol! I have been CRAVING lemon for weeks now ... Can't seem to get enough. I'll be trying this ne for sure!!


Keep us posted of what ya think of it, okay? :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

I love lemon anything, got to try this. thank you. Anyone try the powdered buttermilk with this?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

8Linda said:


> I love lemon anything, got to try this. thank you. Anyone try the powdered buttermilk with this?


You try the experiment Linda....Personally....I would be leary :sm19:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> You try the experiment Linda....Personally....I would be leary :sm19:


I've used the powdered buttermilk in a cake recipe and it turned out really good. I have to get the lemon before I can make this. Although I could just make the lemon curd. It would be faster than me going to the store!

:sm09:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

8Linda said:


> I've used the powdered buttermilk in a cake recipe and it turned out really good. I have to get the lemon before I can make this. Although I could just make the lemon curd. It would be faster than me going to the store!
> 
> :sm09:


Jump in then!...BUT remember to come back with the "report"!..lolol


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Jump in then!...BUT remember to come back with the "report"!..lolol


Yes Ma'am!
:sm01:


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I really want to try this it sounds delicious, I think lemons must be my favorite from the citrus family


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

8Linda said:


> Yes Ma'am!
> :sm01:


Salute!... :sm09: ..recognized! :sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

st1tch said:


> I really want to try this it sounds delicious, I think lemons must be my favorite from the citrus family


Go ahead.. :sm24: ... the rest of us will be sitting here waiting for your "review"! :sm09: :sm17:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Salute!... :sm09: ..recognized! :sm24:


I'm reporting. Cobbler was delicious even with the powdered buttermilk. I always have a can of that in my fridge. I forced myself to eat some 10 minutes after it came out of the oven. The smell made me eat it. 
Over and out!

:sm24:


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

8Linda said:


> I'm reporting. Cobbler was delicious even with the powdered buttermilk. I always have a can of that in my fridge. I forced myself to eat some 10 minutes after it came out of the oven. The smell made me eat it.
> Over and out!
> 
> :sm24:


soooooooooooo? ya would dive into this recipe again then? :sm07: :sm16: :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> soooooooooooo? ya would dive into this recipe again then? :sm07: :sm16: :sm24:


Definitely would make and eat this again and again. Only change I would make is to use a 9" square pan. My curd recipe makes a bit much for the 11 x 7 pan and it didn't all fit. Not a problem, I did eat the leftover of that! But the 9" pan is a little deeper and I think it all would have fit in it. I will try it next time. Have you tried this recipe?


----------



## CanadianShe_Wolf (Nov 24, 2013)

8Linda said:


> Definitely would make and eat this again and again. Only change I would make is to use a 9" square pan. My curd recipe makes a bit much for the 11 x 7 pan and it didn't all fit. Not a problem, I did eat the leftover of that! But the 9" pan is a little deeper and I think it all would have fit in it. I will try it next time. Have you tried this recipe?


No I have not tried it...BUT I will as soon as a I satisfy the insatious appetite of a certain group of people that really like their recipes........a lot! :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> No I have not tried it...BUT I will as soon as a I satisfy the insatious appetite of a certain group of people that really like their recipes........a lot! :sm17: :sm24:


Good luck with that. Some people can't be satisfied!

:sm09: Sometimes I think I'm one of them. :sm01:


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

CanadianShe_Wolf said:


> Please let us know what you think of it, okay? :sm24:
> Thank you!


Made your cobbler yesterday and it was a big hit with everyone :sm24: 
Thank you for sharing the recipe :sm24:


----------

